# Innocent Smoothies



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lychees and passion fruit. Pefect. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Nice products, packaging and branding excellant, website good http://www.innocentdrinks.co.uk/Innocent Smoothies.

Good to see someone doing it 'right' and doing well because of it.

I want another one now...... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just had another - still perfrect - makes my portion quotient of fruit to 10 pieces for the day.

Belch. Excuse me. ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

They don't half go through you though..........

must dash.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

The first sign of madness.....  (Other than punching the side of your head of course.)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The first sign of madness.....  (Other than punching the side of your head of course.)


I was happliy seeing howing many posts I could have with myself before someone stepped in and without using any alter egos....... 

Plus it was an engaging topic


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PS And you ruined it now.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just noticed how my post count didn't change through this thread ???

Let's see.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You could have carried the thread on MUCH longer if you'd decided to be a pedant and correct your own spelling as you went along....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> You could have carried the thread on MUCH longer if you'd decided to be a pedant and correct your own spelling as you went along....


Could have also had a go at the use of grammar...


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Lychees and passion fruit. Â


A bit poncy and "latte", no? ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> A bit poncy and "latte", no? Â ;D


Not if I say so


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just done Oranges and mangoes. Nirvana. ;D


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> Just done Oranges and mangoes. Â Nirvana. ;D


Are you a Buddha?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Just done Oranges and mangoes. Â Nirvana. ;D


If you are quoting grunge band names in relation to pulped fruit and veg, I reckon "Smashing Pumpkins" is more appropriate.....


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Or the squashed Red Hot Chiili Peppers

(cheating I know!) ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well as the RHCP are neither grunge nor contain any reference to being blended, crushed, squashed, liquidised etc, quite frankly thats a feeble attempt...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

....although it might be possible to have a chocolate based smootie and call it "Puddle of Mudd"....


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If you tied up and squashed alot of fruit together it could be know as 'Bondage Fruit'

As in the very well known band Â ;D
http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~uz6t-kti/bandprofile.html


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

_Struggles to think of suitable blend for Cradle of Filth...._

PS Nirvana=state of wantlessness.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> PS Nirvana=state of wantlessness.


No? Really? You patronising little shit


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> No? Really? You patronising little shit


Yes. Really. Arsehole.


----------

